# Optoma 16:9 native won't fill recommended screen size..



## extremelimits4me (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi all , Long time reader first post. I need help or advise... I had a Cine1000 16:9 native and it filled a custom 93" (46"Hx81"L)Diagonal screen perfect. Well it died and I picked up a Optoma H31 that was really close in specs. and I knew by looking a the screen configure for the model it could throw the same size image,cool! I Set the H31 to recommended distance on ceiling mount and did all the adjustments.Well my problem is I always have The black bars top and bottom of my screen now. No matter what settings I try it will not fill my screen like the last projector did (cine1000)and didn't stretch any images either. the closest I've come is with a 2:35 setting or something and every image is stretched tall but fills the screen precisely.All my DVDs wide screen or full will show approx. 8" of black bars top and bottom !Am I totally missing something here(I must be)? I'm about to go nuts over settings on my bluray and my PJ.If my first PJ played and filled a 93" diagonal screen and was 16:9 native whats up with the Optoma H31 losing image size? Any help ?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

extremelimits4me said:


> Hi all , Long time reader first post. I need help or advise... I had a Cine1000 16:9 native and it filled a custom 93" (46"Hx81"L)Diagonal screen perfect. Well it died and I picked up a Optoma H31 that was really close in specs. and I knew by looking a the screen configure for the model it could throw the same size image,cool! I Set the H31 to recommended distance on ceiling mount and did all the adjustments.Well my problem is I always have The black bars top and bottom of my screen now. No matter what settings I try it will not fill my screen like the last projector did (cine1000)and didn't stretch any images either. the closest I've come is with a 2:35 setting or something and every image is stretched tall but fills the screen precisely.All my DVDs wide screen or full will show approx. 8" of black bars top and bottom !Am I totally missing something here(I must be)? I'm about to go nuts over settings on my bluray and my PJ.If my first PJ played and filled a 93" diagonal screen and was 16:9 native whats up with the Optoma H31 losing image size? Any help ?



The problem is the H31 requires a further throw than the Cine100. There is some overlap, but that depends on your zoom setting. Have you tried zooming the projector in some?


----------

